# C-List Detroit / Mt. Clemens



## Kato (Apr 25, 2017)

No pics but descriptions and pricing

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/6097923828.html


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 25, 2017)

That add should get some action!


----------



## gymmanager (Apr 25, 2017)

Dang, that is quite a list!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 25, 2017)

This ad's been up before. This is an advanced old-school bike guy with a large not for sale collection. Spoke with him awhile back, probably worth visiting if you are local, but don't expect to score.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2017)

NO TEXT OR EMAIL CALLS ONLY 586 26O O644 ...1937 Shelby Airfow(project) 650...1938 Colson Imperial 650...1950 Murray(X53) 475...195? Rollfast 50...1953 Columbia 475...1954 Schwinn Leader 350...1956 Columbia Westfield Five Star Superb 425...1956 Hawthrone(adj. Fork)475...1957 Evans 475...1958 Hawthrone(Bug Eye) 500...1960 Schwinn Tornado 475...1961 Schwinn Panther III 475...1962 Schwinn Wasp 325....1964 Schwinn Jaguar 475...1964 Schwinn Bicycle Built For Two 450...1966 Schwinn Panther 475....1967 Schwinn Panther 525.... ALL BICYLES ARE MENS 26``


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 26, 2017)

I bought a bike from him, nice guy.  Always willing to show what he has.  I never got the impression that he wasn't selling.  He did negotiate with me on price too.

Mike


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 26, 2017)

Mt Clemens isn't all that bad of a drive. Would love to see these bikes. Maybe bring him some danish. Maybe even offer him some cocaine and a rimjob to try to free up some of those bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Mt Clemens isn't all that bad of a drive. Would love to see these bikes. Maybe bring him some danish. Maybe even offer him some cocaine and a rimjob to try to free up some of those bikes.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 26, 2017)

Think I'm a bit overly excited to head to ML tomorrow. haha


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 26, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Mt Clemens isn't all that bad of a drive. Would love to see these bikes. Maybe bring him some danish. Maybe even offer him some cocaine and a rimjob to try to free up some of those bikes.




Maybe also throw in some "bike parts" on trade.




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-part-would-you-mistake-this-for.109291/


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 26, 2017)

bwahahahaha.


----------

